# Question on ICE Cruise Certificates



## skyequeen (Mar 20, 2014)

This June we will be at MOW on an Encore combined with some points nights.  This is the first time we bought the package with a cruise certificate and MRPs.  Has anyone got advice for maximizing the ICE cruise certificate we will get so it is a better value than just paying cash?


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 20, 2014)

skyequeen said:


> This June we will be at MOW on an Encore combined with some points nights.  This is the first time we bought the package with a cruise certificate and MRPs.  Has anyone got advice for maximizing the ICE cruise certificate we will get so it is a better value than just paying cash?



We have never seen one of these cruise certificates, but we are cruise "experts" with over 200 lifetime nights at sea and lots of experience booking directly with cruise lines, especially Holland America Line.  If you can describe the terms of the certificates I might be able to offer a suggestion.  Without knowing the terms of the certificate, it is impossible to offer any help.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 20, 2014)

Though I am not well versed on Marriott's cruise benefits, I have run the numbers on RCIs and Compared prices with IIs. In every instance, when one compares the MF/cruise cert cost with buying through a discounter, or direct from a cruise line- especially if you have some status, cash works out better. The only times I have seen the timeshare discounts beat cash is if you are booking a bunch of cabins for a group. RCI lets you book the discount X4 cabins with one MF. And, then there is using the discount if you would just lose the timeshare week anyway.

Plus, with cash, you get to choose the cruise you want, not what some timeshare company negotiates a good price on.

Jim


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 20, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Though I am not well versed on Marriott's cruise benefits, I have run the numbers on RCIs and Compared prices with IIs. In every instance, when one compares the MF/cruise cert cost with buying through a discounter, or direct from a cruise line- especially if you have some status, cash works out better. The only times I have seen the timeshare discounts beat cash is if you are booking a bunch of cabins for a group. RCI lets you book the discount X4 cabins with one MF. And, then there is using the discount if you would just lose the timeshare week anyway.
> 
> Plus, with cash, you get to choose the cruise you want, not what some timeshare company negotiates a good price on.
> 
> Jim



It seems like OP has already bought an Encore package with the cruise certificate and wants to maximize the value of the cruise certificate, so cash is not an option.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 20, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> It seems like OP has already bought an Encore package with the cruise certificate and wants to maximize the value of the cruise certificate, so cash is not an option.



Oops. I was thinking this was the typical 'use TS points for a cruise discount' non- deal. Go back to your regularly scheduled life. Timeshares I sorta understand. Cruises I sorta understand. Combining the two, I don't understand a bit.

Jim


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 20, 2014)

skyequeen said:


> This June we will be at MOW on an Encore combined with some points nights.  This is the first time we bought the package with a cruise certificate and MRPs.  Has anyone got advice for maximizing the ICE cruise certificate we will get so it is a better value than just paying cash?



From the little I have read about these, they are a pretty decent deal. Much better than exchanging your week for one through RCI or II. I think you still pay port fees and taxes though. You really just have to compare them to what you would pay cash for the cruise. I think they are good for a 7 night cruise? So just compare them to the cruise line prices or a cruise agent and get a great cruise that you will enjoy.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 20, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> From the little I have read about these, they are a pretty decent deal. Much better than exchanging your week for one through RCI or II. I think you still pay port fees and taxes though. You really just have to compare them to what you would pay cash for the cruise. I think they are good for a 7 night cruise? So just compare them to the cruise line prices or a cruise agent and get a great cruise that you will enjoy.



I agree that these certificates are almost certainly a good deal.  You are likely correct about still having to pay port fees and taxes.  However, any available cruise will for sure be a lot cheaper than the cash price for the  cruise because cash buyers also have to pay port fees and taxes.  For most 7-day cruises these fees and taxes are relatively modest.  In addition, it is important to know what type of cabin the certificate is good for and whether you can upgrade it for cash, and if so, how much.  Also, what cruise lines are available to choose from, and what destinations.  Some lines and destinations are more expensive than others, and this and other things are relevant to maximizing your value.  The more expensive cruise lines and itineraries could be either a better or a worse deal, depending on your needs and tastes.  And many of the more expensive lines include more in the cruise price and charge for fewer things on board.  It is really very important to understand exactly what the terms of the certificate are in order to maximize your value.


----------



## tiel (Mar 21, 2014)

There is an additional cost associated with the ICE certs.  At this moment, I can't recall what fee is called, but I think it runs about $150-175/person.  This is above the port fees and taxes.  It still can be a good deal, though for us it wasn't.  For the cruises we wanted to take, we could get a better deal without the cert.  So I guess it just depends on when and where you want to go.  You can go to the ICE website and select any cruise to get the actual amount of this fee.

Also, if I recall correctly, there was a cruise sale earlier this year which the ICE cert could be used with.  Don't remember when it was, but perhaps you could get additional savings if that sale is offered again  Maybe other TUGgers will have more info on that.


----------



## cory30 (Mar 21, 2014)

We looked into the ICE Cruise Certificates on our last Owner Update at MOW. We were offered the 7 night Encore package that included the Cruise Certificate. The Marriott representative made it sound great, indicating that it could be used at anytime and for any cruise line including Disney. We had an excellent representative who actually logged into the ICE system to show us what cruise lines and dates were available. 

We ended up deciding that it wasn't the best deal for us for the following reasons:

1) we were specifically looking to use it for a Disney cruise and the dates were extremely limited.
2) we are a travel party of four and the two additional guests price through the site offset the initial savings.
3) the certificate was for an inside cabin. The upgrade costs to an outside or balcony cabin priced the overall cost of the cruise at or above what I had researched at discount cruise sites.

I believe if you have flexibility in your travel, would be happy with an inside cabin, and don't need to upgrade and/or add guests this could be a decent value. It just wasn't the right situation for us.


----------



## skyequeen (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you everyone.  We have not seen the actual certificate which we will be given during our June visit.  I know ICE has a cruise fulfillment program they sell to corporations.  The certificate gives you a website to use.  The list they showed us included even names like Viking.  I think the base not requiring supplemental cash (except for port charges and taxes) was two 7-night ocean-view but its been so long now I can't remember exactly.  We are retired so pretty flexible and will look for the best deal to an interesting location.  I'm hoping that will be a river cruise or Panama Canal or something else we haven't done yet at a better net cost than we otherwise would get.


----------



## Cobra1950 (Apr 24, 2014)

One thing to _*beware of *_on Points swap for ICE cruises is that the cash required to pay for port fees, taxes, and mandated travel insurance is sometimes as much as the fee for one of the two persons per cabin travelling.:annoyed:
     I paid 7500 points for a Princess Balcony 10 day Caribbean cruise in January this year plus about $1000 in fees, which shocked me.
      I talked to Marriott/ICE today about a 7 day Greek Island cruise in June 2015 on both Norwegian and a Princess.  This time I asked about costs ahead of time.
       The Norwegian cruise  (balcony) from Marriott/ICE was 7500 points with $806 fees.  You could buy this cruise from Norwegian directly for $1471 PP with AAA discount and unknown PP Fees (and they were offering additional on boat credits to purchase directly).  The Princess cruise (balcony) from Marriott/ICE was 7500 points with *$2167 *Fees!  Purchasing it direct from Princess was $1799 pp plus $85 PP fees.
        The Princess Cruise was not listed on the online catalogue but was offered after ICE called Princess, which was nice of them to do after I expressed interest.
         Given that 7500 points is good for probably 2+ timeshare weeks (probably prime weeks Hilton Head and Myrtle Beach) that would cost me if I owned them $2800 in maintenance alone in one year-while Marriott/ICE is giving me only $3,768 (price for two people on Princess) -$2167 Marriott/ICE fees)=$1701 in value for my 7500 points, I would be nuts to proceed.
          We are trying to tie in a Greek cruise after we complete a 22 day Grand Circle Alpine Village escorted trip in Europe next year as airline fares to Europe are as well getting stupidly expensive.  
           I certainly agree with the writer who commented that cruises are much less of a value than dealing in timeshares.


----------



## skyequeen (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for weighing in on my post.  I agree based on experience that you can usually do better for cash with a cruise, which includes port charges, than using DC points.  However, we are not using our points.  We already sunk the cash cost of the Encore package into getting 6 summer nights at Ocean Watch to combine with our own nights, plus 45000 rewards points, plus the certificate for this cruise.  The 6 nights are probably worth a lot of what we paid, so now we just need to get the most value from the certificate when we get it.  Being retired, we have a lot of flexibility for doing this.


----------



## Cobra1950 (May 1, 2014)

Yes retirement is great so far, when we are in the mood we jump in the SUV and head out!  It is a swell continent!
    Just finished booking Grand Circle Tours trip for Romantic Alpine Village Tour (nearly a month with extensions in Lake Como and Munich/Salzburg) and followed by a Princess Cruise of the best of the Greek Isles all in 2015 (getting so you have to book a year out, the GCT Alpine Village Tour for 2014 booked up about a week after they released it
    Plan on using the 7500 points and $2200 in fees we saved in not booking the Greek Island cruise via Marriott (cash cost apx. $4000 including fees from Princess directly) for nice times in 3 BR Surfwatch; Summittwatch; and maybe one other Marriott TS:whoopie:


----------



## mickeymorse (May 2, 2014)

skyequeen said:


> Thanks for weighing in on my post.  I agree based on experience that you can usually do better for cash with a cruise, which includes port charges, than using DC points.  However, we are not using our points.  We already sunk the cash cost of the Encore package into getting 6 summer nights at Ocean Watch to combine with our own nights, plus 45000 rewards points, plus the certificate for this cruise.  The 6 nights are probably worth a lot of what we paid, so now we just need to get the most value from the certificate when we get it.  Being retired, we have a lot of flexibility for doing this.



We also took advantage of the same deal. We don't go back to MOW until end of August. I would love to hear more after your trip in June. We also decided to take the encore because the 6 night cash price for Ocean Watch covers most of the cost. We definitely won't be buying developer prices. But still think a platinum resale week might be in the cards. Just have to convince my better half


----------

